# Inpatient consult and subsequent followup



## anastasia213 (Sep 12, 2012)

Is there ever a time when we could bill an Inpatient consult and a subsequent hospital followup for the same patient, same DOS, same MD? 

The only time(s) we could bill two E/M on same date is consult/office visit and preventative correct? Or if it's hospital (using -27 mod). 


Thanks, 
Stacey


----------



## sullivak (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not sure I fully understand your question, but you can't code an inpatient consult and a subsequent care code on the same DOS for the same Dr. Those services should both be taken into account when assigning the one code (in this case the consult).  

Also, you can't bill an office visit and a hospital visit on the same day either. AMA CPT Professional 2012 page 20 states - "When an inpatient consultation is performed on a date that a patient is admitted to a hospital or nursing facility, all evaluation and management services provided by the consultant related to the admission are reported with the inpatient consultation service code (99251-99255)".

There are other times when you can code two E/M services.  For instance, you can code critical care codes 99291-2 with E/M codes.


----------

